# Brand new 2011 schwinn krates



## axsepul (Aug 21, 2011)

found this topic here 

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=44422&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

what you think?


----------



## aceuh (Aug 21, 2011)

They're cool... but for $400 plus... I'd rather buy a vintage bike... no... I won't get a crate that looks like new for that... but it'll have soul...


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 21, 2011)

*Again???*

How many times are these going to be repopped??? I've had a couple of the '99s and they are OK at best, the BFKs are terrible, these look to be somewhere in between from what I can see from the few pics. Seems like these are geared toward the mid-life crisis crowd that needs to spend some money, not the vintage/antique bicycle hobbyists.


----------

